# So what did ya get from Hamm?



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Tell us what you got from Hamm, were nosey lol

And post some pictures if posss..

Ta,,

DEc


----------



## BassFerret (Apr 11, 2007)

I got my female mandarin - whooHOO! - and I'm absolutely delighted with her. She's settled in like she's always been here and actually took a pink this morning. She's currently sitting on top of her piece of cork bark, imperiously surveying the living room. I couldn't be happier with her, and she was 250 euros.

On the other hand, I got truly stitched up at the end of the show; I was having a last mooch round and found a stand that had four juvenile yellow rat snakes. I've been looking for a female for ages, and although these weren't sexed the guy sold me all four for 50 euro.

awesome, right?

I couldn't take them out of their boxes, but from above they looked great; nice and chunky, all coiled up and glaring at me through their lids.

I get them home, and take them out to put them into larger quarters - and discover that all four have got bad spinal deformities. Really bad. They must be feeding because they're not tiny hatchlings, but I specifically told the guy I want to breed them, and I can't do anything with these.

To say I'm gutted is a massive understatement. Devastated is more like it. I was so excited to get them, and then I find out that I've been ripped off.

I can't sell them, I can't breed from them, so now I've got four deformed snakes taking up room that I want to use for breeding projects. They're lovely little snakes, just crooked. Nothing I can do. EDxcept possibly euthanase them, which I really don't want to do.

_Caveat emptor, _right? :bash:


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Colombian rainbow boa
and Honduras boa

i know someone else who came copied me too!


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

BassFerret said:


> I got my female mandarin - whooHOO! - and I'm absolutely delighted with her. She's settled in like she's always been here and actually took a pink this morning. She's currently sitting on top of her piece of cork bark, imperiously surveying the living room. I couldn't be happier with her, and she was 250 euros.
> 
> On the other hand, I got truly stitched up at the end of the show; I was having a last mooch round and found a stand that had four juvenile yellow rat snakes. I've been looking for a female for ages, and although these weren't sexed the guy sold me all four for 50 euro.
> 
> ...


if they can stil survive rehome with a reptile rescue...

there are some very good ones out there,,,

dont euthanise until you see if some people would be willing to take them on...

knowing their story..

not everyone wants to breed so u never know...

im sorry that happend though it must be really upsetting and frustrating


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

a pair of uroplatus phantaticus
a pair of uroplatus guntheri
a 1.4 group of stunning MASSIVE heavily pregantnt gargoyle geckos
a pair of eurodactualodes agrigolea (SP)
a single mack snow female
a single gargoyle gecko for jack


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Well ive dragged myself out of my pit, not quite firing on on all cylinders but managed to get everything unboxed, ill post some clearer piccys once they are rehoused
Coaches








Bar Cafe








Bar Cafe








Small Hall








Smoke Break








Marquee








Main Hall








Main Hall








Main Hall


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Chile Roses








Small Ornamental Group








Pairs of Columbian Lesserback







again
And








Roaches








5 More pairs of Goliath Grubbs








Pairs of Brazillian Black








And again








Tiger Legs








Blue Legs


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Need To Id Pede








More Roaches








Pairs of G.porteri








and again








Pairs of Atlas Beetles








and again








Shaz's Lugurdi








Pairs of Dorcus sumatra








and again








Pairs of Dorcus alcides


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

and again








Pairs of Hexathrius parryl








Amphidromus sp Marble








Amphidromus sp White








Amphidromus sp Yellow








And more pacnoda Grubbs, just cant resist em








Big James the baby sitter


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Well i got some plants, hides and water bowls, but these were left on the coach whilst i was unloading the other one, so they are now up with Jake and Becci !

Only got 1 leo, pre ordered via Diablo, didnt se any else i wanted so got loads of euros left !


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

purejurrasic said:


> Well i got some plants, hides and water bowls, but these were left on the coach whilst i was unloading the other one, so they are now up with Jake and Becci !
> 
> Only got 1 leo, pre ordered via Diablo, didnt se any else i wanted so got loads of euros left !


And he's a cracker isn't he Tony


----------



## ade (Mar 7, 2007)

Well me got a albino hognose, 100% het hognose and a Iranian jaya jag. And the misses complained is that all you got?????? Can'nt win:lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

oo i saw some lovely hognoses, 3 albinos!



ade said:


> Well me got a albino hognose, 100% het hognose and a Iranian jaya jag. And the misses complained is that all you got?????? Can'nt win:lol2:












my leo!!!!

and a fat gargoyle!! - gonn lay any second!


----------



## elle1331 (Mar 19, 2007)

freeky that gargoyle gecko is beautiful, can i ask how much you payed for her


----------



## ade (Mar 7, 2007)

Did'nt see you guys you would have been on my coach??? i think???????


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

elle1331 said:


> freeky that gargoyle gecko is beautiful, can i ask how much you payed for her


hehe stunning eh?! i got a breeding quatet - or what ever you call it 1.3 
got him down to €400 for all 4.. €100 euros each i guiess.


ade said:


> Did'nt see you guys you would have been on my coach??? i think???????


coach 1...
at tthe very front....


----------



## elle1331 (Mar 19, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> hehe stunning eh?! i got a breeding quatet - or what ever you call it 1.3
> got him down to €400 for all 4.. €100 euros each i guiess.
> 
> coach 1...
> at tthe very front....


you serious hun OMG whens the next show and can i come so you can do the bargaining for me 

seriously hun what a bloody deal you got


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

I spent most of the show looking for a good priced good looking female Beardie , but for the really good looking ones they were charging 300!!!
I finaly managed to get a 2/3 month old female for 60 during the last 10 minutes of the show.She is very active and is showing some great colours so I can only imagine what she will look like a couple of months down the line :mf_dribble:.

Nice gecko Freeky , I didn't see you when I was at the show but I saw you and Graham when yous were in a que at one of the stops :lol2:.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

mwhahahahahahhahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

and all three are pregnanT!

!!!!!!

the unsexed one that my brother got wwas a baby from one of the adults i got..
and 3 are striped and one has stunning red stripe..

this is the baby.. not fired up.. but gets much much better











elle1331 said:


> you serious hun OMG whens the next show and can i come so you can do the bargaining for me
> 
> seriously hun what a bloody deal you got


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

*waves* hello!!! LOADS of beardies there wasnt there!


kaimarion said:


> I spent most of the show looking for a good priced good looking female Beardie , but for the really good looking ones they were charging 300!!!
> I finaly managed to get a 2/3 month old female for 60 during the last 10 minutes of the show.She is very active and is showing some great colours so I can only imagine what she will look like a couple of months down the line :mf_dribble:.
> 
> Nice gecko Freeky , I didn't see you when I was at the show but I saw you and Graham when yous were in a que at one of the stops :lol2:.


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Not actually said hello to you i don't think Gina but i know who u r  lol


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

is that a good thing. lol?
did you get on in camb?


Becky said:


> Not actually said hello to you i don't think Gina but i know who u r  lol


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> is that a good thing. lol?
> did you get on in camb?


Yep. Saw you loads of times. You'll know me coz im always in Koi lol I'm good friends with Adam, Vicky and Ben so its my second home :lol: Was there when u bought that spotted python.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh
lol
i spent alot of the time with minnow(martin from there) and ben.. how odd!


Becky said:


> Yep. Saw you loads of times. You'll know me coz im always in Koi lol I'm good friends with Adam, Vicky and Ben so its my second home :lol: Was there when u bought that spotted python.


----------



## jungleboy (Aug 7, 2007)

We got loads of stuff for other people just box standard stuff mainly

57 leos
17 water dragons
5 royals
16 assorted corns
2 albino milk snakes
The OH got a blazing blizard leo to go with her male and all I got was a crate


----------



## ade (Mar 7, 2007)

ade said:


> Well me got a albino hognose, 100% het hognose and a Iranian jaya jag. And the misses complained is that all you got?????? Can'nt win:lol2:


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

Pre Ordered these 

1.2 Bold Bandits.

























Another Pre Order lol
Male Super Giant Eclipse ( Bought for my other half because she felt sorry for him ) Currently in shed 

















1.2 various morphs for my daughter


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Diablo said:


> And he's a cracker isn't he Tony


yep, munching away on crix already !


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

purejurrasic said:


> yep, munching away on crix already !


Sorted mate  thats what i like to hear


----------



## ade (Mar 7, 2007)

purejurrasic said:


> yep, munching away on crix already !


good with mustard


----------



## argentine_boa (Feb 10, 2007)

6ft albino type 2, tiger

















Lesser Platinum x Mojave Blue Eyed Leucistic

















Puple albino dwarf









And last but not least, the new morph

























the pics dont do her justice


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

What is the new morph called? I mean not as in "Alice" but the moprh name lol


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

Anyone see any Black Headed Pythons (Aspidites Melanocephalus) for sale if so did you take note of prices and breeders?


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

fazer600sy said:


> Anyone see any Black Headed Pythons (Aspidites Melanocephalus) for sale if so did you take note of prices and breeders?


i saw some Sy im sure of it at 1400 euros each.


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

fazer600sy said:


> Anyone see any Black Headed Pythons (Aspidites Melanocephalus) for sale if so did you take note of prices and breeders?


 
There are an adult pair for sale for £4000 in the uk


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

Diablo said:


> i saw some Sy im sure of it at 1400 euros each.


Any idea of breeder mate.


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

fazer600sy said:


> Any idea of breeder mate.


Pass mate I was tempted to have a look but didn't want temptation to take over lol nearly did with dwarf Burms lol.
I think it was a big European breeder not 100% sure tho


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

Palmanda said:


> There are an adult pair for sale for £4000 in the uk


I may have some via a dutch breeder but just getting a feel for Euro prices. I have found a couple of sellers in UK.


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

This is my beardie...Jake has posted pics of everything else we got!


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

BecciBoo said:


> This is my beardie...Jake has posted pics of everything else we got!


I like that cork bark can I just ask where did you purchase it from?


----------



## argentine_boa (Feb 10, 2007)

brittone05 said:


> What is the new morph called? I mean not as in "Alice" but the moprh name lol


It is so new it doesn't even have a name yet just the new morph :lol2:


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

hehehe I think it should be called the Alice morph - I likes Alice lmao


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

Diablo said:


> I like that cork bark can I just ask where did you purchase it from?


I think I robbed it from college :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## biglad52002 (Mar 9, 2007)

BecciBoo said:


> I think I robbed it :Na_Na_Na_Na:


so its true you can take the girl out of "rovrum" but not "rovrum" out of the girl

he he just kidding dint get a chance to meet you and jake on the coach
i was upstairs with luke an daniel and that


----------



## Hamish (Jun 17, 2007)

tarantulabarn said:


> Big James the baby sitter


good photo though i didnt see you using a wide lense, how did you fit all of me in? :lol2:


----------



## minnow! (Dec 20, 2007)

i couldnt find the day geckos i wanted (phelsuma serraticauda) didnt think i would.. i got a baby gargoyle gecko (rhacodactylus auriculatus) and a male cb viper gecko (teratelopsis fasciata) to go with my 2 girls... unfortunatly the viper gecko did not make it back...dont know what happend, i guess that kind of thing sometimes happens when shipping animals  on the plus point BERT the gargoyle is awesome... eating already n seems very well.


----------

